# Nabucco Fischen



## Rausreißer (23. Februar 2005)

Ich bin ja nun gerade auf dem Sprung aber hier noch ein paar Bilder:

Zum fischen war das Boot schnell mit 2 weitern Rutenhalter nachgerüstet und wir hatten uns die 1. Fahrten auch schon vorüberlegt und wollten natürlich auch früh starten.
Eine Sache gab es noch zu klären die Verwertung der Fänge. 
Also haben wir Alex und Silke (die Inselgouverneure)  daraufhin angesprochen.
Alex hatte sich hierzu noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht. Aber natürlich war es Ihm klar das so etwas zu ev. zu einem Stein des Anstoß, insbesondere bei den Taucher führen könnte. Aber wir  wollten da auch keine lange Diskussion führen, sondern nur eine Konsenslösung haben, ob wir Fische wieder releasen.
„Hmm“ sagte Alex wie gesagt, „das kläre ich mal bis zum Abend“. Und das tat er dann auch. Heraus kann da wir alles was wir fingen mitbringen sollten. Das gehe dann erst mal in die Küche, und was wirklich zuviel sein sollte würde dann an die Mitarbeiter verteilt, die auf dem umgebenden Atoll mit Ihren Familien lebten.
Der Punkt war, dass es hier für die einheimische Bevölkerung nicht nachvollziehbar wäre, wenn wir hier Fische releasen würden.  Das liese sich nicht mit der Frage übereinbringen warum den geangelt würde.
Somit war eine sinnvolle Verwertung geregelt. Meine Oma hat ja auch schon immer gesagt, esst mehr Fisch, das ist gut fürs Gehirn, und wer würde da Ihr widersprechen.

Das Boot war mit 2 x 115 PS Außenborder ausgestattet und mit 35 Knoten ganz gut drauf.







 Für 2 Angler war es bequem man könnte aber aber auch recht gut mal ein 2 Nichtangler mitnehmen, Platz war da, aber zum Fischen waren 2 Leute ok.
Zu Anfang hatten wir 1 Kapein und einen Maat mitbekommen, nach ein paar Tagen
wurde der Maat dann zum Kaptein.






Zum Gerät.
Ich fischte eine TlD 30 II mit  Rute Tiagra 30 lbs,  eine TLD 50II mit Tiagra 50 lbs und eine  Rolle Tiagra 50 LWRS mit Rute Bestmaster  S.C.C.  Trolling 50R (der vierteiligen Reiserute von Shimano.

Ich war mit dem Gerät mal wieder zufrieden insbesondere die neue Beastmaster hat ein unschlagbares Preis Leistungsverhältnis , meine ich zumindest.

An dieser Stelle noch mal ein herzliches Dankeschön an Sven J. und H. Rowedder von HAV Shimano Hamburg.

Ich hatte Beastmaster neu erworben (diesmal nicht bei HAV) und war dabei die Rollerringe mit hitzebeständigem Fett nachzurüsten (Tipp: gut gegen Klappern der Ringe und Rost), da reist mir doch 3 Tage vor dem Urlaub eine Schraube ab. Scheibenkleister.
Ich rumtelefoniert. Alarm , DEFCON 2: Macht was:  Alle sagte das kriegen wir nicht so schnell herbei
Bis auf Sven von HAV in Rahlstedt. Der sagte: „Gernot komm vorbei und nimm Dir was Du brauchst.“  So haben wir es auch gemacht und Sven hat so meinen Urlaub gerettet. Nochmals herzlichen Dank Sven. Ehre wem Ehre gebührt.

Als Schnur Fischte ich auf den großen Rollen 50 lps Trilenne von Berkly
und auf der kleine 30er TLD 0,39 Fireline mit 120 meter  40 lps Trilene als Top Shot.











Nun soviel zum Tackle.

Zum Fischen am ersten Tag haben wir, auch wenn das ganzen etwas verspätet begann, gleich mit Kontakt zu Tanguies (Scomberomorus commerson) und Wahoos auf Rapalla im Riffbereich, das ging eigendlich immer.

Na was soll ich sagen, guckt doch:














Mit Barracudas, die Artenbesimmung ist sehr schwierig, aber ich meine das wir nicht immer nicht immer nur den eine (Sphyraena barracuda) gefangen hatten war jederzeit zu rechnen. 





















Hier noch mal ein paar Bilder warum man beim Wahoo ohne Stahl nur verlieren kann:




















Hmm, Max Anzahl an Grafik ereicht, sagte die Kiste.


----------



## Rausreißer (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Fischen*

Aber es gab noch andere Fische:


Blue Fin Trevally. Der Blinker bezeichnet die in dem Bericht als Giant Trevally  

Naja, muss ja jeder selber wissen was er fängt  |kopfkrat :q  






MahiMahi, Dorado, Goldmakrele:








Rainbow Runner, feiner Fisch #6 








Tja und am vorletzten Tag als es wirklich sehr heiß war und wir endlich mal wieder mit Lures schleppten. :m (gel,Dieter) passierte es. Ich war gerade mit einer Taucherin am klönen, die wegen einigen Schwierigkeiten mit den Ohren eine Auszeit bei uns an Bord nahm.

Dieter döste vor sich hin und Andrea bekam auf einmal ganz große Augen.
Ich drehte micht um und sah einen großen Sail keine 5 meter hinter dem Boot wie eingefroren in der Luft stehen.

Es war wirklich sehr heiß an diesem Tag. Die 30er Rute Der Lure war sehr kurz im Schraubenwasser geführt) begann sich zu krümmen und der Sail bog sich zu
einem Ring und klatschte ins Wasser. Dabei schlug er genau auf den Lure meiner Backbordrute auf und nahm dem mit. Sekunden später sprang (bessser tanzte)der Sail 4, 6 mal im Kiel Wasser.

Das war unglaublich, einfach endgeil.

Hier die Pics, 2,70 Meter war die genaue Länge. so geschätzt mind. 90 Pounds das Gewicht:










Aber es gab auch kleinere Fische  






Tja so wars, ich kann Nabucco echt nur empfehlen, da ist sicher noch mehr drin. Wir haben in den 10 Tagen mit Boot immer wieder große Fische springen gesehen. Aber man brauch natürlich auch für ein neues Revier ein Lernphase.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn davon hier irgendwann ein anderer berichtet.

Ok, 3 Pics noch zum Schluß:
















Bis Bald,

Gernot #h


----------



## Nordangler (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Fischen*

Geiler Bericht, geile Fotos. Weiter so ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf die Fortsetzung.

Sven


----------



## Locke (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Fischen*

Endgeile Fotos, Gernot!

Und nun auch noch in den Jemen.  hmmm

Gruss Locke


----------



## Blauortsand (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Fischen*

Klasse Bericht!
Da komme ich das nächste mal sofort mit - aber ersteinmal müssen wir ja die Norgetour im Sommer hinter uns bringen!!!!


----------



## Sailfisch (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Fischen*

Schön, daß Du doch noch dazu gekommen bist einen Bericht mit tollen Bildern einzustellen. Wirklich geniale Bilder. 
Ich hoffe, auf Eurem Jementrip werdet Ihr ähnliche Fänge haben.
Viel Spaß wünsche ich Euch. Freue mich bereits jetzt über die erwarteten Bilder.


----------



## Rausreißer (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Fischen*

Das mit Norge wird endgeil Jelle, fette Steinbeißer, oh man wenn das nur 15% besser als der Jökelfjord ist (was ich stark annehme) geht da die Post ab.

Sail, das war doch Ehrensache:
1. Androhung von Ordnungsgeld
2. Habe ich es gestern Karsten Berlin und Rene k beim Bier versprochen
3. Du bist kaum wiederzu erkennen, Wo ist die Mütze  |kopfkrat 

Locke, komm bloß nicht auf falsche Gedanken: Mein Wepsace ist alle und wiso immer ich...? |engel: 

Bis die Tage....und alles Gute :m 

Gernot #h


----------



## Sailfisch (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Fischen*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Sail, das war doch Ehrensache:
> 1. Androhung von Ordnungsgeld
> 2. Habe ich es gestern Karsten Berlin und Rene k beim Bier versprochen
> 3. Du bist kaum wiederzu erkennen, Wo ist die Mütze  |kopfkrat



Befürchte ich muß Euch bzgl. meines Maledivenberichts auf die Zeit nach Eurer Rückkehr vertrösten. Das wird wohl ( leider ) vor Mitte nächste Woche nichts werden. Habe leider zur Zeit zu viel zu tun. Aber dann habt Ihr wenigstens etwas worauf Ihr Euch freuen könnt, die Abreise wird dann nur halb so bitter! :m  :m  :m 

P.S.: Ich hatte ja die Order, die Mütze abzunehmen! Befehl ist Befehl, da kann man nixxx machen!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Big Fins (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Fischen*

Geile Fishpics, wenn ich das mal so schreiben darf :q .
Und Saili, Avatar mit Fischli ist doch viel besser #6


----------



## patzmaus (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Fischen*

Klasse Bilder und super Eindrücke, da möchte man am liebsten sofort losfliegen!  :m  :m


----------



## Dorschi (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Fischen*

Also Rausreißer das waren ja wohl endgeile Bilders! Da bin ich traurig, daß ich nicht dabei war. Ihr hattet aber auch ein Traumrevier! 


Und Sail hat nun endlich ein anderes Avatar . Ich wollte ihm schon mal eine Mütze Schlaf verordnen.


----------



## MichaelB (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Fischen*

Moin,

kann mir mal jemand den Unterkiefer wieder hochklappen? |laola: 

Sowas Geiles hab ich ja wohl noch nie gesehen, einfach unglaublich #6 und ganz ohne Thermo-Klamotten wäre das glatt was, wofür ich mich auch noch begeistern könnte :g 

Erstmal viel Spaß im Jemen, erhol Dich und komm heil wieder #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Stingray (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Fischen*

Super Bericht und Geile Bilder #6 #6 #6 !

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Karstein (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Fischen*

Heeeeeyyy Gernot, da warst aber noch fleißig!!! Dabei habe ich Dich am Dienstag doch nur ganz wenig um mehr Nabucco-Beschreibungen angefleht? 

Wahnsinnsgute Bilder, ich ziehe meinen imaginären Hut - Kompliment! #6

Na, die Zeilen hier liest nun erst mit ordentlicher Bräune und gestählten Muckis nach eurem Trip - bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf Deine Erlebnisse!

Viele Grüße vom Gast-Hamburger


----------



## wodibo (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Fischen*

Boh eh, mir läuft der Geifer  :c 
Klasse Pics Gernot #6 Mein Neid ist Dir Gewiss :m


----------



## Micky Finn (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Fischen*

Klasse Bilder, vor allem die Wahoo´s sind der Knaller.......

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## M.P. (19. März 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Fischen*

Hei Rausreißer,

bin beeindruckt, feiner Bericht und sehr schöne Bilder #6 , einfach ein Traum.

Gruß M.P.


----------

